# Windows erkennt meinen Brenner nicht mehr an



## Thunderbolt (18. Februar 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

folgendes Problemchen:
Nach der Neuinstallation meines Betriebssystems (Win XP Pro. SP2), erkennt nun selbiges meinen Brenner (Plextor PX-716A) nicht mehr an und er wird im Gerätemanager als deaktiviert aufgeführt. Ihn zu aktivieren funktioniert nicht, da immer die Meldung kommt Windows könne ihn nicht aktivieren.
Zum Brenner selber: Er ist Ordnungsgemäß angeschlossen und ist funktionstüchtig (er wird im BIOS aufgeführt; der Brenner war schon zur Überprüfung und es wurden keinerlei Fehler festgestellt). Außerdem ist er als 'Slave-Gerät' angeschlossen. Eine Treiberinstallation (und die eines Firmware-Updates) schlug fehl, da kein Gerät erkannt werden konnte.

Da ich nicht soviel Geld für Reparaturen ausgeben möchte (ich kann nicht sagen ob es am Brenner, Mainboard oder woanders dran liegt), wende ich mich an euch in der Hoffnung mir helfen zu können.

Ich danke allen im Vorraus für Ihre Hilfe.

MfG
Thunderbolt


----------

